# Furry white stuff



## SC6988 (Apr 17, 2011)

I do not believe that the ich or what ever issue i have in my tank is gone but i now have another one. There is furry white stuff on everything in the tank, it is most noticeable on my driftwood but i can also see it on my larger rocks if I look at the right angle. Does anyone know what this is? My camera does not take clear enough pictures for me to get a good picture of this. I am thinking since I still have a fish that is scratching itself on the gravel and this new issue. I might have to get rid of my fish and clean everything before starting over. Please help.
Thank you


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

What type of dechlorinator do you use?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If it is new wood, it is common. It will go away. Not sure on the decor, but you can always remove and wash it off.


----------



## SC6988 (Apr 17, 2011)

I use aqueon water conditioner. No, the wood is not new and it is now on everything even the glass


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

post a pic


----------

